# American Bully or APBT?



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I've been reading through lots of threads on here and I read somewhere that while lots of dogs are registered as APBT, they are actually American Bullies. That got me to wondering if my UKC almost-registered (lol, haven't sent the registration in yet...going to do that this weekend!) APBT is actually an American bully?

He is 8 months old and weighs 67 lbs


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

We'd have to see the pedigree to look at the bloodlines and tell you what you have. Although the breeder should have been straight forward with what they were selling.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The pedigree is the tell on what he is.
Razors Edge, Gotti, Suarez, Mikeland, just a few American Bully lines to look for in the ped.
When you get it, if you post it up, there are several here that can look at it and tell you what you have.
Cute pup either way.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As others said the lines will tell what it is. If you have the names of the reg. certificate it may give a hint. Curious to see the ped, he looks quiet similar to the Zion dogs I have seen.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> We'd have to see the pedigree to look at the bloodlines and tell you what you have. Although the breeder should have been straight forward with what they were selling.


I have 0 faith in that man. He said he was a gotti line but I am so disappointed in him, I honestly don't know if he was telling the truth and like I said, I have not sent the registration in yet.

Since I got my dog (who is only 8 months old and was from the first litter this dude produced) he has had the mom pregnant 2 more times  I never would have bought a puppy from him were it not for the connection my dog and I shared when he sold him to me at FIVE weeks old.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> The pedigree is the tell on what he is.
> Razors Edge, Gotti, Suarez, Mikeland, just a few American Bully lines to look for in the ped.
> When you get it, if you post it up, there are several here that can look at it and tell you what you have.
> Cute pup either way.


Thanks! He's like my 3rd child


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> As others said the lines will tell what it is. If you have the names of the reg. certificate it may give a hint. Curious to see the ped, he looks quiet similar to the Zion dogs I have seen.


His sire is Ferrer's Shadow
His dam is Trina Felipe


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh wait, you were the one that no one could find the sire and dam on the pedigree databases? How about the breeder's kennel name or regular name?


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Oh wait, you were the one that no one could find the sire and dam on the pedigree databases? How about the breeder's kennel name or regular name?


Yes someone looked but could not find the sire or dam. I don't see the kennel name on the registration application, am I missing it?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I dunno, I've never looked at registration. All my dog's are unregistered lol. I would think it would be on there... but I don't know


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah all I found was an ad for a sister to your dog, but the ad it's self had been removed. You may have to just wait until you get your papers back. The kennel name will not be listed on the papers unless it is part of the registered names of the parents.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I will post the papers when they come back! Does anyone know typically how long that takes?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

different times anywhere from 2-6wks. but no matter, if you like the dog, thats ALL that matters. its all personal preference anyway. we just happen to like this type [breed] of dog. heck, some people like cats, but you shouldnt able to tell them what they like. if your happy with him, take care of him the best you can, thats all you can ask for. but, let me make a suggestion, please send those papers off. not that theres any thing wrong with unpapered dogs, but theres already enuf of them, if you have a registered pure bred dog with papers, [if you can spring for it get the big pedigree] then you learn how to analyze them, you'll be amazed with what you have. if you ever do mae a breeding....... thats a whole different subject, only to it to better the breed, and only with another dog that has papers also. good luck, yis


----------

